# Replacing 5 year old comb- foundationless question



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Normal amount of drone comb when you run foundationless is around 20%. Yes once they have enough drone comb they'll go back to building worker and honey cells.


----------



## bjorn (Aug 7, 2013)

Do you do any repositioning of drone comb such as moving it away from the center toward the outer positions where pollen and honey are typically housed? Or do you just leave it where the bees put it?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes sir move it to the outside.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

There has to be a continuous flow of the combs away from the entrance.
So that new combs are constantly being built by the entrance and old combs are the farthest away and only used for the honey storage (very convenient to just harvest them).
After 5 years of proper rotation, you should not really have any combs older than 2-3-4 years.


----------

